# Delta drill press refurb



## phrodo (Nov 20, 2013)

Decided to bite the bullet and refurb my old Delta/Milwaukee DP220 drill press. 
I had picked this up for $20 at a yard sale years ago and just lived with the rattles and shaking when I used it. 
Found some bearings that fit the bores on the spindle sleeve and made inserts to mimic the old bearings.
Cleaned out the chuck (took a lot of lapping with a dowel and some 400 grit sandpaper) till it ran smooth again. Actually had to take a dremel and buzz off the sharp edges on the inside of the body where burrs had lifted over the years. 
With it all back together it's nice and smooth. Holding the spindle in a vice i measure 2-3 thou runout when indicating an end mill shank held in the chuck. I might try different combinations of bearing orientations and see if I can do better. But its way better than the large amount of visual wobble i had before. 
Next I need to make the insert for the bearing under the drive pulley and then clean several years (generations) of old oil and sawdust off the body.


----------

